

Chicopee Man Faces Charges for ‘Put Wings on Pigs’ Facebook Post - mgulaid
http://boston.cbslocal.com/2014/12/23/chicopee-man-faces-charges-for-put-wings-on-pigs-facebook-post/

======
psykovsky
Am I the only one to find it awesome the police knows people are talking about
them when they say the word pigs? Why would anyone be so fast to admit being a
pig? I don't even...

